# Left feeling a little sheepish



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Watching the weather, I thought this afternoon might be the best shot at putting the first fish in the new boat. Me and Tony left the dock about noon with high hopes of putting some redfish slime on the deck. Well, to make a long story short, we worked 6-7 different spots in the north lagoon without even seeing our target species. Defeated, we decided to see if we could find a black drum or sheepshead in a deep hole in Ceder Creek as a last resort. Tony had the hot hand and put 2 sheepshead in the boat. One was short and the other was a keeper that decided to release itself boatside as we debated keeping it for dinner. DOH!!!
That problem solved itself 2 minutes later when I boated these 2 keepers to wet the decks. These are also the first sheepshead I've ever caught. The little one went 12.5in and the bigger one was 14in. At least we avoided the skunk on a cold day on the water.
















Even though it wasn't the redfish we were after, the boat and poled great and the Wang system worked like a champ. While not action photos, it'll give you a good idea.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Got dang it...it was cold! Good day though. The Caimen rode well, hauled ass and most importantly...kept me dry 

How'd the sheepies taste???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That wang set up is pretty cool. What was the top speed????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New toys are always a great reason to get on the water.
Even on cold, cold days. What's the black box on the gunnel?

                                         :-?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> How'd the sheepies taste???


Didn't try them tonight. Made us some steak and cheese hoagies. I'll probably cook them up tomorrow night tho. 



> What was the top speed????


We were up to 37-38 in shipyard canal for about 30 seconds and couldn't take it anymore. I had to pry my hands off the controls they were so cold. ;D



> What's the black box on the gunnel?


That's my battery box for the TM with my fish finder/GPS unit mounted on top. I put it up on the gunnel as I washed everything down. I'm still debating(with myself) on where to permanently put everything, so for now, it sits in the cockpit with the wires running along the edge of the deck. The fish finder transducer is mounted to the bottom of the TM also.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> That wang set up is pretty cool. What was the top speed????



tom,
We came up with that system at the shop. We weld a tab on the platform and made a hole into the rolled edge and finished it off with a cap on either side and BAM, a VERY cool system that works with the stakeout anchor systems on the market. The cool thing is you can run with it in the up position until ready to use it due to the tension the hook has. I have some pics showing up close and a few others we've already done now.
The HP Caimen is fast and after he runs that engine and breaks it in it'll go faster.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Boat looks great, I love the side console. 

Also Tony thanks for letting me park in your yard the other weekend......


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Also Tony thanks for letting me park in your yard the other weekend......


Anytime...Just let me know...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Quote:
> 
> How'd the sheepies taste???


Did one of the sheepie filets and the shrimp you left me tonight. That's a very good eating fish. I seasoned them all with a touch of Panola Cajun & sauteed them up in a bit of rosemary butter until almost done, added a bit of garlic and cream at the end and served over some egg noodles. Good eats.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to second that stake out set up. That is a great idea. Sweet ride also.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'll third the stake out system, cool boat dude and congrats on hooking some sheeps [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments fellas. I'm still getting used to the new ride, but so far, so good.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The new boat looks great Jason, and with sheeps being one of the tougher fish to catch, that's a real good omen.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> The new boat looks great Jason, and with sheeps being one of the tougher fish to catch, that's a real good omen.


I sure hope you're right on that one. Gotta step up my game now.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

New boat looks awesome!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

sweet catch, those dang sheeps sure do get spooky and very hard to target on the flats!! And SWEET ride you got,  im in the market for a new skiff and have been lookin into those ECC!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> sweet catch, those dang sheeps sure do get spooky and very hard to target on the flats!!  And SWEET ride you got,  im in the market for a new skiff and have been lookin into those ECC!!!


Let me know if you want to test ride it around Carbide Flats. I'll gladly let you push it all over those schools of black drum.  I'll even bring the shrimp.


----------

